# New Puppy Anticipation!



## Aliesshere (Dec 16, 2020)

Looking for general puppy advice!

Hello! We've been on the waitlist for a Vizsla for a while and we just found out yesterday we made it and will be bringing our puppy home in February!!!

We know the breeder personally and are an experienced dog owning family. I have never bought a puppy from a breeder in my adult life but the stars aligned and it seemed like the best choice for our family. 

We currently have a 70 lb American Bully rescue who adores dogs, especially puppies! We also have a 4 year old son and 10 year old daughter. My husband and I work from home. 

Give me all your advice about crate training, potty training, and keeping the shark teeth from mutilating our human children 🤣. Our 4 year old is very tough and loves dogs. Our in laws have a rottweiler puppy who is 70 pounds at 6 months 😱 so he really can handle himself with dogs but the reputation of the Vizsla puppy is intimidating! Haha

Also we need name ideas!! We don't know if we're getting a boy or a girl yet. We have 4th pick of the litter (6 pups total) and are open to sexes. Our dog has never shown a gender preference so I'm not sure if that is a concern. We'll likely just pick based on personality. 

Thanks so much! I've been reading these forums for a while and am excited to join the family of V lovers! 💞


----------



## EllieC (Nov 15, 2020)

Hello Aliesshere and welcome to the Vizsla family! Congratulations! We too waited a long time on various vizsla puppy waiting lists and now have a 19 week old female who we just adore! 

My top tip would be to remain patient, especially when it comes to crate training! We used to let ours fall asleep on us in the kitchen and then we'd try and cradle her to bed whilst trying not to wake her... Although we very quickly learnt that the best thing to do is bite the bullet and have a few noisy episodes instead! They quickly get the hang of it. Make it comfy and a nice place to be, leave treats in there so that when they go in (or are made to) its a nice surprise! When we first brought her home we had her crate in our bedroom, just so she wasn't alone, but after two nights we moved her downstairs and she was fine  don't get me wrong, she still cried a bit when she first went in, but it was only for a little while and she soon settled.

The best thing for the shark attacks (for us) is to leave the room and ignore her. You have to bear in mind that this can last up to 6-8 months... Our little one still does this at nearly 5 months but does now know she's been naughty when we leave the room. They are all different though, I read on here that a firm "no" and holding their muzzle can help, but ours just thinks this is playing! I've found the best thing is to remove yourself completely or shut them in a room where they can't cause too much damage for a 'time-out' (10 mins).

I hope that helps!


----------



## PinDave (Jul 1, 2020)

Congratulations!

Your kids are going to have cuts and scratches from the shark attacks. It’s great that you‘ve got another dog to play with the pup Vizsla, but the Vizsla will wear the other dogs out.

I think the best tip I can come up with is that Vizslas are energy mirrors - if you bring high energy, the Vizsla will bring at least that high energy back to you. If you bring calm energy, they will (eventually!) respond in kind. Be careful that the kids don’t get in over their heads with excitement. Our ’Maui’ is 8 months old now, and is just rippling with muscle. He looks like a race horse!

These are intelligent dogs that want to play. They have limitless energy. Once they are all vaccinated, you need to walk them and play with them, and train them! Have lots of toys on hand (Multiple Kongs for feeding, Kong Genius, Kong Wubba, rope tugs, and Tuffy brand squeaky toys have been the best we’ve experienced).

When it comes to crate training, routine has worked best for us, as Maui never wants to be away from us (as is typical for this breed).

Vizsla puppy energy can be very overwhelming and at times very frustrating. We had a JRT prior to Maui, and we thought we knew what high energy was. The Vizsla is more. Use these forums, and ask questions to the great, helpful folks on here that have a lot of experience with this wonderful breed.


----------

